# Bone



## DarkAura (May 12, 2012)

(NO NOT THE SHOW)

Who here likes Bone, the *Comic Book Series*?


----------



## Butterfree (May 12, 2012)

I do! :o It was one of the first books Shadey lent me.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, Bone is cool. I never was able to finish the last book, though.

Apparently, there's a sequel. Is it good? I haven't heard anything about it. Like, at all.


----------

